# Creatine and Glutamine



## Var (May 17, 2002)

I've used creatine and glutamine on and off for about a year now and have made great gains on it.  My question is whether or not you guys (or girls) have had acne problems while on them.  I haven't had break outs like this since high school and can't think of anything else that could be causing it.  What good is muscle if your skin looks like sh!^ ?
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Var (May 17, 2002)

*One more thing...*

The only other supplement I've been using is Ripped Force before workouts.  Heard anything about ephedra causing acne???
 Thanks again!


----------



## gopro (May 17, 2002)

None of those supplements cause acne. Lifting weights does increase your natural test levels, which can cause pimples.


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 17, 2002)

I don???t have any proof to back this up, but believe it or not my acne has got a lot better from the day I started to drink lots of water (1galon every day).  Now all I get is a pimple here another there but not even close to what it used to have. I take creatine and glutamine, and I don???t see my acne reacting to it or anything.


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2002)

> Once again, a reminder.  Everyone is different and people's bodies react differently.  For the most part the following myths really are myths, however, that may not be the case for some.  The bottom line is, if you find that a certain activity, behavior, or diet is making your acne worse, then don't do it!  Acne is generally caused by overactive oil glands and that's it!
> 
> 
> 1.) Acne is caused by poor hygiene. This is not true. As mentioned before, acne is caused by extra skin and oil, but if you wash your skin hard and too often, you can make your acne worse.  Remember: acne is not caused by dirt or surface skin oils, therefore, 'over washing' your epidermis will not help.
> ...


----------



## Var (May 17, 2002)

Thanks again to everyone who replied.  My acne has never been severe, and has been almost not existent after high school.  It's only been in the past 4 months or so that it's shown up at all, which is why I was assuming the supplements were to blame  I'm glad to hear that it isn't the supplements because I've had very good results from them.


----------



## wjbarton (Oct 16, 2003)

*Glutamine and acne*

I definitely, without a doubt, break out on my body when taking glutamine. I have tested this twice. After two days of mixing glutamine with creatine (Phosphagen HP), my back gets a bunch of acne. The acne stays the whole while I stay on glutamine. Once I cut out the glutamine but stay on creatine, the back pimples go away within two to three days. I've never had back acne before, until glutamine. 

So yes, glutamine can cause acne in some people. I have only tried one brand though. I won't say what brand it is because that brand might work fine for you, but I will say it was one of the cheaper ones. I'm going to try another more expensive brand in a couple weeks or so, whenever I can make it to a Vitamin Shoppe and have money in my pocket - a rare combination these days. 

Glutamine does help my recovery time and I feel like my muscles do grow faster when on it, but what's the point if I can't take my shirt off at the beach because my back is all polkadot pink? 

- Warren


----------



## topolo (Oct 16, 2003)

try b5 it will help


----------



## Var (Oct 17, 2003)

I dont have any idea if this is relevent info...just anecdotal...but I haven't had this problem since going from L-Glutamine to Glutamine Peptides.  Again, may just be coincidence


----------



## WilliamB (Mar 6, 2006)

I tried Creatine a few years back and I too figured it was the new supplement that caused a horrible outbreak of acne.  I am about to try a new cycle/new brand of it and I can practically feel my self psyching my self up for the unwanted breakout.  Could it be a mental thing as much as a physcial think that Creatine causes acne?  Or is it more likely going along with one of the members said about increaing water consumption reduced their acne but since creatine causes the body to retain the water in the cells the body feels dehydrated causing acne?


----------

